# Display driver stopped responding and has recovered



## justtakemymoney (May 3, 2012)

Can anyone help me with this problem?  It started just right today morning.

My Spec
Processor: Pentium Dual Core e6600 
Motherboard: p5g41t-m lx3
Ram: 4gb (I think it's Kingston)
Video Card : Powercolor HD6790 1gb (Currently at latest drivers 12.3)
PSU: Hec Raptor R500 500watts

I am currently sick of it. It shows randomly every 10-30mins. 
Thanks in Advance  I am hoping you would help with this  

EDIT : Is it a Software problem or Hardware Problem? I am really confuse about it. Driver(Software)?


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

When it happened were you surfing the web? if no what were you doing when it first appeared? and if it appeared while surfing the web then it could be a driver issue.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 3, 2012)

mostly software, try to remove your VGA driver using this method 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502

also are u overclock the graphic card ? make sure remove it before uninstall
last thing check out your windows update or in fact i look for lasts direct X version is install to.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 3, 2012)

I've only ever had this issue with a hardware failure usually resulting from a bad OC or memory going bad...


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> mostly software, try to remove your VGA driver using this method
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502




Download latest drivers which should be 12.4, then use the method Hayder_Master has pointed you to. then after that install the latest drivers.


----------



## Goodman (May 3, 2012)

By any chance you have Avast installed?


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 3, 2012)

st.bone said:


> When it happened were you surfing the web? if no what were you doing when it first appeared? and if it appeared while surfing the web then it could be a driver issue.


Yeah while surfing the web.(Playing backyard monsters on Facebook).



Hayder_Master said:


> mostly software, try to remove your VGA driver using this method
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502
> 
> 
> ...


All of my Computer parts is on Stock configurations


st.bone said:


> Download latest drivers which should be 12.4, then use the method Hayder_Master has pointed you to. then after that install the latest drivers.


Downloading it now 



Goodman said:


> By any chance you have Avast installed?


I am using AVG anti virus free edition 2012
EDIT: Sorry sorry I am hurriedly reading on this post  I installed avast lately. I can't remember when, because I format my PC last month. I can't figure out if I installed it on my previous build or on my latest build.


I hope the problem will be fixed soon as I follow your advices


----------



## Goodman (May 3, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> I am using AVG anti virus free edition 2012
> I hope the problem will be fixed soon as I follow your advices



Just asking because i had some start up freeze issue for a while  at welcome screen (could wait as long as 10 minutes or more sometimes before it loads everything up)

Got fed up & killed all the services in msconfig & restart my PC everything loads just fine , i then started the long process of re-enable services 2 at the time & restart after two reboot i re-enable 3 service at the time until i decide to re-enable 5 at the time (was taking to long lol!) anyways everything was fine until i re-enable Avast then my PC froze again  , problem solved 

I am now running Avira for a week now & no problem what so ever , my PC is even faster then when i was using Avast 
Maybe Avast or M$ would have fix it with an future update but after almost 2 weeks of frustration i couldn't wait any longer...

EDIT: Other thought would be your PSU 2x12v rails one at 17a & the other at 18a that might not be enough for the 6790 + what ever else you got connected to your pc?


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

It's a problem that has plagued, Nvidia Geforce in particular 400 & 500 series since the introduction of the 285 drivers for Nvidia, and i understand its mostly caused by browsers, since the browsers integrated GPU acceleration. For nvidia the problem has since been getting less and next to it does not appear any more, or rarely appear any more. It seems for AMD Radeon it has just began with the 12.3 driver I've seen someone else with Radeon 6xxx series complaining about this.


----------



## Widjaja (May 3, 2012)

When I started getting this, it was to do with my motherboard SM Bus controller going south which also took out a stick of RAM.


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 3, 2012)

Hello I am currently downloading 12.4 update from AMD.(I am downloading on an internet cafe)

I encountered BSOD 3-5mins after my last post here! and I see "ati****.dll" ?

@goodman I'm sorry I really don't know about rails on PSU's I am really sorry.


@St.bone at first I don't have problems on my 12.3 drivers (AMD) then just this morning the error keeps on yelling! ! ! ! every 10-30mins while I am browsing the web.


----------



## Goodman (May 3, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> Hello I am currently downloading 12.4 update from AMD.(I am downloading on an internet cafe)
> 
> I encountered BSOD 3-5mins after my last post here! and I see "ati****.dll" ?
> 
> ...



That is a driver issue or most likely your PSU not strong enough for the card
You did plug in the 6 pin PCI-E connector in to the card , right?


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> Hello I am currently downloading 12.4 update from AMD.(I am downloading on an internet cafe)
> 
> I encountered BSOD 3-5mins after my last post here! and I see "ati****.dll" ?
> 
> ...



If you will be lucky to get it to boot up and log in to the desktop, try the procedure you were told http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502 that makes sure the driver is removed and all of its files then install the latest drivers, it could be just the driver issue, and i say install new drivers coz there are new ones available and could be better than previous drivers. also check this link about driver sweeper
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139745


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 3, 2012)

@goodman I plug it correctly my card needs 1(6pin)power connector. I am really nervous now if it's maybe a hardware failure. 

@stbone. can i boot my pc on safe mode? then I'll do my things around what said on the links you posted?


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

If you try sweeping the drivers using the methods provided or any other method and install new drivers and still the issue arises like 10-30mins as you stated, then just try and backup your data and perform a clean (format and start a fresh) windows installation or get a spare HDD and use it for clean installation. If by some chance the new installation does not solve it to then it could be a hardware problem.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 3, 2012)

Uninstall driver
Run driver cleaner 
Install latest set
Enjoy/post back if still persists


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 3, 2012)

Ohhh. I've never think of that "Clean installation" again.(I do it next week) I am praying that the problem is software not hardware

@boss. I must be lucky If I booted it on normal mode. I hope so.got BSOD on that thing saying "ati****.dll" is corrupted,problems, or what because it is too fast before it became black. then booted again normal


----------



## Bo$$ (May 3, 2012)

Try the first step in safe mode then  or VGA mode


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Try the first step in safe mode then  or VGA mode



^^ what he said try the steps in safe mode or VGA mode, then let us know if it boots up better yet if the steps will work after booting it up in safe mode


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 3, 2012)

I'm finished following all the steps on the link you'd posted 

I'll be stressing this card now on Games  I am still hoping that the problem is now fixed 

I'll be update all of you guys if there's a problem regarding to this 

Thanks


----------



## Bo$$ (May 3, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> I'm finished following all the steps on the link you'd posted
> 
> I'll be stressing this card now on Games  I am still hoping that the problem is now fixed
> 
> ...



well done dude. hopefully it works trouble free for you


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 3, 2012)

Bsod of death


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> Bsod of death



Does it indicate the same issue with the ATI Driver on the BSOD? or what is it this time round? anyway i think you will have to try the clean installation start all over, a spare HDD would come in handy if you do not want to format or perform clean installation on you're current HDD with OS. and if the clean installation does not reduce or get rid of the problem then you should consider that it might be faulty hardware.


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> Bsod of death



You know there's trouble, when it's a black screen of death "of death".. XD
Maybe it's a flash player problem? Is flash running when this happens?
Reinstall flash. I doubt it..
Check Microsoft updates for any updates as well.

I would think the driver sweeper/reinstall would be the best bet..
Maybe the psu is too weak, maybe the hardware is failing.

Also it may be time, to start trying what Goodman did. Start disabling services and see if one of them, are causing the issue. Have you installed anything lately? Anything around the time, that you started getting this error?

You can also try a system restore, to a date before this was happening.
That's like a last resort.. It's not a big deal, if you have to really.

It's a good idea, to remove the gpu and place it back into the system as well. Reseating it by it's self, can fix the problem sometimes.

If the BSOD is different now. Start pulling out sticks of memory and detaching ANY periphials. That includes phone chargers.
Phone chargers, can sometimes flip a system out.


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

What D007 said, removing the card from your motherboard and placing it back in could help, and while you are in the process of removing your card try and clean your system too by removing dust if any use a blower to blow off the dust especially from your card and the pci-e slots that's if they are dusty and do same to all the other components that can be cleaned in your system.


----------



## babash*t (May 3, 2012)

Had similar issue after upgrading from 280.* to 285.* whql on my old gtx 560ti. Similar issue on the 290.* pissed me off hard enough to make me sell the card and return to the AMD camp...

...This really wasn't helpful was it..


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2012)

st.bone said:


> What justtakemymoney said, removing the card from your motherboard and placing it back in could help, and while you are in the process of removing your card try and clean your system too by removing dust if any use a blower to blow off the dust especially from your card and the pci-e slots that's if they are dusty and do same to all the other components that can be cleaned in your system.



Lol actually I said that, but no matter.. XD



babash*t said:


> Had similar issue after upgrading from 280.* to 285.* whql on my old gtx 560ti. Similar issue on the 290.* pissed me off hard enough to make me sell the card and return to the AMD camp...
> 
> ...This really wasn't helpful was it..



It helped you vent.. So I wouldn't say, it was entirely unhelpful...lol


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

D007 said:


> Lol actually I said that, but no matter.. XD



Oh my bad just corrected it, sorry


----------



## Goodman (May 3, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> Bsod of death



Now i am pretty sure it's your PSU as it seems to be a cheap one...

Can you try another PSU or try your GC in a friend computer?


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2012)

I had those same errors right before my 7970 died and had to be RMA'd. Started with display driver stopped working and bsod's.  Happened a few times when doing nothing: sometimes browsing internet or during boot. Then one day it just wouldn't boot, no video. Popped in another card, and it all ran fine. 

I hope that's not your issue. Can you try another card?


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2012)

Great, as soon as I got home from work, this started happening to me. I'm starting to worry the new driver is causing this. I was all well and good until today. Installed the last driver this week.. Coincidence?


----------



## Protagonist (May 4, 2012)

D007 said:


> Great, as soon as I got home from work, this started happening to me. I'm starting to worry the new driver is causing this. I was all well and good until today. Installed the last driver this week.. Coincidence?



You too, that's strange then maybe is as i stated the problem could have started with 12.3 and i assume you are using 12.4 which has the problem too, so try installing a lower version use the driver cleaner or sweeper technique, then install older version, let us know if it helps or works like it should.


----------



## D007 (May 4, 2012)

st.bone said:


> You too, that's strange then maybe is as i stated the problem could have started with 12.3 and i assume you are using 12.4 which has the problem too, so try installing a lower version use the driver cleaner or sweeper technique, then install older version, let us know if it helps or works like it should.




I did a clean uninstall, with driver sweeper, in safe mode.
I also tried older drivers, just in case it was driver related.

Constant and horrible artifacting + constant driver failure, every 30 seconds, +/- 30 seconds..
Mine is dieing.. RMA time and new GPU on the way.. It happens. But I got a 680 now, so I'm kinda happy about that. 
Buy/Sell/Trade, will be seeing my 5850 reference model, once visiontek sends me a new one, I guess.


----------



## Protagonist (May 4, 2012)

D007 said:


> I did a clean uninstall, with driver sweeper, in safe mode.
> I also tried older drivers, just in case it was driver related.
> 
> Constant and horrible artifacting + constant driver failure, every 30 seconds, +/- 30 seconds..
> ...



Lucky you, you've got a GTX680 on the way, damn for us we will have to wait for months probably earliest August or September or even the end of the year to get any Radeon 7xxx or Geforce 6xx, another way to get them on time or early is how i have been doing telling people overseas to buy and send to me here in Kenya, so i have to send them money so they buy and mostly give it/them to someone coming to Kenya like that i do not pay import duty, and in our country the import duty is hefty, tho computers in general are 0 rated tax they are not taxed but the import duty is too much, something eg a GPU that costs $250 if in Kenya plus duty and profits for the shop it will easily cost $400, damn we have it bad unless i keep on using the method i described above

That's why i still have my GTX460 1GB coz in 2010 August i managed to talk a shop to bring it over for me but it set me back $380


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 6, 2012)

Bump bump bump! BSOD Of Death seems redundant  

@st.bone
Yeah you're right this is the error I receive (ati*****.dll)
I can't read the whole word stated above in Blue Screen of death because it will show just only 1-2secs then rebooting it again with "safe mode, normal mode and ETC."
If this happens again I'll do clean installation again of my windows.


@DD07
I currently transferred my Computer parts on bigger casing (Obsidian 800D) 
I think my PSU is good enough to power low to mid range specs like mines
Its started when I am playing Flash based Games.(Games on Facebook)
I installed the 12.3(AMD driver) 2-3weeks past before I encounter this error and I included the AMD SDK APP.

All the cleaning stuff I do it with canned air :X


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I had those same errors right before my 7970 died and had to be RMA'd. Started with display driver stopped working and bsod's.  Happened a few times when doing nothing: sometimes browsing internet or during boot. Then one day it just wouldn't boot, no video. Popped in another card, and it all ran fine.
> 
> I hope that's not your issue. Can you try another card?



I don't any other cards here  I hope this is only a driver issue.
Currently testing my system again.


----------



## FishHead69 (May 6, 2012)

I had the exact same problem 2 years ago , It turned out to be my psu was slowly dieing , I was lucky that had spare older one that got me by until i could get a new one


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2012)

Rule out Hardware...
Remove your video card and 1 stick of ram leaving only one stick in...
If needed download ISO burner software or make a bootable USB drive
Download Memtest86 and either burn it to a disc or put it on a USB drive...or simply use "Windows Memory Diagnostic" by typing Windows Memory Diagnostic into the start menu....

If both sticks check out download and install the latest BIOS for your MOBO from the ASUS website...

If the problem persists Download OCCT and do a power supply check without your GFX running simple web programs...


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 6, 2012)

@fishhead

Seems this is good time to upgrade my system on 650watts or 1000watts 

@jmcslob

Hello, does installing latest bios on my mobo is like installing a normal program in windows ?


----------



## Protagonist (May 6, 2012)

justtakemymoney said:


> Hello, does installing latest bios on my mobo is like installing a normal program in windows ?



Its almost like installing normal program, only that there are several methods, including you do not need os to install bios update you can download a BIO file from your mobo vender and put it in a flash drive. what you can do is check your mobo vender's website for instructions and methods of installing BIOS most mobo venders have different methods


----------



## justtakemymoney (May 6, 2012)

Hello Fellas. I am using the latest 12.4 Driver on AMD and it's working fine now. Am still testing it 

I am avoiding Flash based games on Facebook  because I think It's the problem for me for triggering the said Problem that makes me mad and I'm really afraid to run Flash games its makes me really frustrated.

I follow all the instructions from our fellow TPU members except from doing memtest and changing my card and I think that all the instructions seems doing GREAT to ME ! 

I'll be doing the last steps to make me believe that there's remaining problem on my PC

Updating my Bios
Doing some Memtest
And Running some Flash Based Games


----------



## bonzobob (May 9, 2012)

Ive had this problem and sorted it by using the AMD CCC Overdrive settings.
(Performance/AMD Overdrive enable/Graphics Overdrive settings)
Reducing the GPU clock settings and memory clock settings by about 10% and increase fan speed by about 10%


----------

